# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Ζεμπράκια

## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν σκέφτηκα μιας και δεν υπάρχει θέμα με την περιγραφή και γενικά θέμα που να μιλάει αναλιτικά γιαυτά τα πουλιά να δημιουργήσω εγώ 1 .

*Ζεμπράκια (Zebra Finches)*

Άλλες ονομασίες : Teniopygia Guttata (και μερικές που δεν πολυ-χρησιμοποιούνται)
Μέγεθος : Το μέγεθός τους φτάνει τα 10 εκατοστά
Καταγωγή : Kατάγονται απο την Αυστραλία 

Τα ζεμπράκια είναι δραστήρια και αρκετά εξημερωμένα και τα αρσενικά του αρχέγονου (και μερικών άλλων)είδους ξεχωρίζουν από τα θηλυκά με τα πορτοκαλί μάγουλα τους , τις ρίγες στο στήθος , τις καφέ πλευρές με λευκές κουκίδες και τα πιο κοκκινοπά ράμφη και πόδια τους ενώ σε μερικές μεταλλάξεις τα αρσενικά έχουν μαύρα μάγουλα , όλη την κοιλιά μαύρη και άλλα διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά .Μερικές μεταλλάξεις και υποείδη του αρχέγονου zebra finch είναι τα :
Fawn , Light Back , CFW , Pied , Black Faced ,Black Cheek , Black Breasted , Orange Breasted , Penguin , Recessive Silver , Isabel , Dominant Silver , Eumo , Yellow Beak , Agate , Fawn Cheek , Crested και μερικά άλλα .

Τα ζεμπράκια δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις όσον αφορά το χώρο (οπου φυσικά όσο μεγαλύτερος , τόσο καλύτερος) , τη διατροφή , την αναπαραγωγή και τη θερμοκρασία και μπορούν να αντέξουν αρκετά μικρές θερμοκρασίες για 1 τόσο μικρό πουλάκι σαν το zebra finch .

Η αναπαραγωγή τους σε 1 μικρή ζευγαρώστρα ή σε μια μεγάλη κλούβα είναι εύκολη και τα μόνα πράγματα οπου πρέπει να προσέξουμε είναι οτι την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής τα ζεμπράκια γίνονται λίγο πιο υπερπροστατευτικά προς τη φωλιά και την περιοχή τους και συνήθως κλέβουν υλικό απο άλλες φωλιές .Επίσης τα πουλιά αυτά αναπαράγονται σχεδόν κάθε μήνα του χρόνου και η διατροφή τους είναι γενικότερα 1 μείγμα απο σπόρους και μερικά φρούτα και λαχανικά όπως μαρούλι , σέληνο , μήλο ... Τα πουλιά χρειάζονται σουπιοκόκκαλο και άλλες πηγές ασβεστίου για τα αυγά ...Τη φωλιά την χτίζει κατα 80% ο αρσενικός και η θυληκιά κάνει συνήθως μερικές διορθώσεις ...

Τα αυγά οπου είναι λευκά μιας και τα ζεμπράκια εναποθέτουν τα αυγά σε κοιλότητες ή σκεπαστές φωλιές και είναι συνήθως 5 με 7 επωάζονται και απο τους 2 γονείς για περισσότερες απο 2 εβδομάδες συνήθως (ανάλογα με το κλίμα και τον καιρό) ενώ μερικές φορές καθυστερούνε μέχρι και στις 18 μέρες ! Τα μικρά οπου είναι ροζ και είναι τελείως γυμνά (ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση έχουν λίγα αραιά πούπουλα) φέρουν τα χαρακτηριστικά της ράτσας τους (σημάδια στο εσωτερικό του πάνω μέρους του ράμφους) και έχουν τα μάτια τους κλειστά μέχρι τις 9 ημέρες της ζωής τους . Οι γονείς τα σκεπάζουν με το σώμα τους όπως έκαναν και με τα μικρά για να τα ζεστάνουν μέχρι τις 19 ημέρες τις ζωής τους οπου συνήθως αφήνουν τη φωλιά τους και έχουν 'ηδη αποκτήσει 85% του παιδικού φτερώματός τους . Μετά απο άλλες 17 με 22  μέρες τα μικρά απογαλακτίζονται και γίνονται πλέον αυτόνομα .
Τα Zebra finches δεν σταματάνε τις γέννες απο μόνα τους και αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα άρρωστους ... νεοσσούς.Δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε τα ζεμπράκια να κάνουν πάνω απο 3-4 συνεχόμενες γέννες κάθε χρονιά ωστε να ξεκουράζονται τα πουλιά. Μερικά βέβαια γεννάνε και χωρίς φωλιά αλλά τότε πρέπει να αφαιρέσουμε τα αυγά .

Αυτά τα πουλιά είναι οι καλύτεροι θετοί γονείς και αυτό επειδή είναι απλά τέλειοι γονείς   ::  .

Υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα γι' αυτά τα φανταστικά πουλιά αλλά δεν μπορώ να πληκτρολογήσω άλλο   ::   ::   ::  .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αν μας έβαζες και φωτογραφίες για τα είδη που μας είπες θα ήταν τέλεια.  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

ΟΚ , θα βάλω μερικά Link με πολλές φωτογραφίες   :winky:  .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν μερικές σελίδες με μεταλλάξεις ... είναι :

1  http://www.efinch.com/species/zebra.htm (στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας έχει πολλά υποείδη ...)
2  http://zebracrazy.byethost13.com/AllMut.htm (καλή ταξινόμηση κατά τη γνώμη μου αν και μόλις είδα τη σελίδα)
3  http://www.zebrafinch.com/newzebra/zebra.html

Αυτα πρως το παρόν (είχα δει καοιες καλές σελίδες αλλά δεν τις βρείσκω) και θα βάλω κιάλα . Επίσεις κάντε μια αναζήτηση στο google images . Μερικές ακόμα μεταλλάξεις είναι οι : charcoal , grizzle , george , cream , dominant cream , phaeo , florida fancy ...

----------


## michael

πολυ χρησημες οι πληροφοριες σου και πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε κωσταντινε!!ευχαριστουμε!!  ::   "fullyhappy"   :winky:   ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Τίποτα , εσυχαριστώ . Θα προσθέσω μερικές πληροφορίες ακόμα μετά για να γίνει πιο ολοκληρομένο .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Συνεχίζω με λίγα ακόμα   :winky:   :

Τα ζεμπράκια προτοιμούν σαν βασικό υλικό φωλιάς ίνες κοκοφίνικα και πετυχένουν πολλά με αυτό αλλά για να στροθεί μέσα η φωλιά ωστε να μην γρατζουνιούντε και οι νεοσσοί μετά μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε (αφου έχει σχεδόν ντυθεί η φωλιά) λίγο απο το 1 μαλλί που κυκλοφορεί στα περισσότερα εξιδικευμένα και μη καταστήματα για πτηνά .

Αν θέλουμε να δακτυλιδόσουμε τα μικρά προτιμάμε εξωτερική φωλιά ή ανοιχτές φωλιές (όχι καλαθάκια) οπου μπορούν να βγένουν απο το κλουβί εύκολα ( σας προτείνω αυτές που ενόνοντε με τα καγκελα με 1 γατζάκι ή κάτι τέτιο και μπορεί η φωλιά να βγεί   :winky:  ) .

Σε ζευγαρόστρες οπου έχουμε τη δυνατότιτα καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιούμε εξωτερικές αλλά σε κλούβες βολεύουν οι ανοιχτές φωλιές που ανέφερα παραπάνω .

Η θέση της φωλιάς είνα επίσεις σηματική και παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο και στα αποτελέσματα (όχι των εξετάσεων  ::   ::  ).
Καλύτερα να τοποθετούμε τη φωλιά σε σημίο οπου να υπάρχει αρκετή (όχι πολύ , αλλά ούτε και λίγο) υγρασία και αν δεν υπάρχει τέτιο μέρος στο κλουβί φροντίζουμε να ψεκάζουμε το χώρο και τη φωλιά (όχι τα αυγά) με νερό συχνά .
Επίσεις ο χώρος οπου θα τοποθετηθεί η φωλιά πρέπει να έχει και λίγη ζέστη (όχι παγωνια αλλά ούτε και καύσονας) αλλά να μην τον χτυπά ο ήλιος . 
Η φωλιά αν είναι ανοιχτή (όχι καλαθάκη ή εξωτερική) τότε δεν πρέπει να τοποθετήτε σε κάποια γωνία μιας και οι γονείς δεν θα έχουν πρόσβαση σε όλα τα μικρά ωστε να τα ταΐσουν και έτσι ίσως να έχουμε απόλιες .
Η φωλιά πρέπει να τοποθετήτε σχετικά ψηλά ειδικά σε πουλιά που δεν θέλουν ενοχλείσεις κατα τη διάρκια της αναπαραγωγής .

Τα αυγά γενιούντε ανα διαστήματα 1 ημέρας δηλάδι 1 αυγό κάθε μέρα .

Δεν ξέρω αν τα κάλυψα όλα   ::  , αλλά αν όχι περιμένω ερωτήσεις απο όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για κάτι άλλο   :winky:   "fullyhappy" .

----------


## michael

νομιζω οτι καλυψες ολα τα συμαντικα θεματα που απασχολουν πολλους χομπιστες !!!πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι . Θα βάλω μερικά άρθρα ακόμα σχετικά με τα ζεμπράκια αλλά όχι τώρα (να μαζευτούν πληροφορίες πρώτα   ::  ) .

----------


## tasrek

Συγχαρητήρια Κωνσταντίνε για την παρουσίασή σου. Πλήρως εμπεριστατωμένη και περιεκτική.  :: 

Είχα και εγώ όταν ήμουν παιδί ζεμπράκια και δεν υπήρχε τότε πληροφόρηση σωστή για αυτό το είδος.  :sad:

----------


## angelfarm

ευχαριστουμε Κωσταντινε για τις πληροφοριες που συλλεξες και ολες μαζι μας τις παρουσιασες....πολυ καλη "ερευνα"........!!!!

----------


## vampire

Πολύ χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες σου. Μπράβο. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν έχεις  ασχοληθεί με ζευγάρωμα απο αυτό το είδος πουλιών και αν ναι, τι  δυσκολίες συνάντησες. Επίσης άλλοι τρόποι αναγνώρισης του φύλου τους,  εκτός απο αυτό που αναφέρεις περί κοιλιάς μαύρης και μαύρα  μάγουλα  γνωρίζεις. Είμαι κάτοχος καναρινιών και έπεσαν στα χέρια μου 2 τέτοια  πουλιά και θέλω μερικές πρόσθετες πληροφορίες. Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των  προτέρων για το χρόνο σου.

----------


## tonis!

τα αρσενικα γενικα ειναι πιο πολυχρωμα!!εχουν κοκκινα μαγουλα πορτοκαλη φτερα με βουλες λευκες κτλ!!τα πουλακια σου τι χρωματα εχουν!!η αναπαραγωγη τους ειναι πολυυ ευκολη με την σωστη προετοιμασια παντα!!οι δυσκολιες ειναι λιγες αν εχεις κανει σωστη διατροφικη προετοιμασια(αυγο κτλ)!λιγο να ψαξεις στο φορουμ θα βρεις πολλες πληροφοριες!!

----------


## tonis!

δεξια ειναι το αρσενικο και αριστερα το θηλικο!!βεβαια υπαρχουν και μεταλλαξεις!!παντως ο γενικος κανονας ειναι οτι τα αρσενικα εχουν χρωματιστα μαγουλα τα θηλικα οχι!!αλλος τροπος να τα ξεχωρισεις ειναι οτι τα αρσενικα κελαιδανε καπως ενω τα θηλικα βγαζουν μονο φωνουλες!

----------


## vampire

Φέρνουν πολύ στην φώτο που ανέβασες. Απο οτι παρατηρώ ειναι διαφορετικού φύλου .Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες σου.

----------


## COMASCO

πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο!!! ::

----------


## sakemon

Polli simantika ola ayta pou les kwsta.,...eyxaristoume

----------

